# is this a good price



## louie (Dec 3, 2005)

is this a good price ????????? as im about to buy aload what ones would you say are the best ones to get?

LEAFT MANTIS HETEROCHAETA STRACHANI....................3.00$

BROWN MANTIS HETEROCHAETA SP.................................2.50$

9DESEMBER MANTIS PSEUDOCREOBOTRA WAHLBERGII..4.00$

GIANT BROWN MANTIS SPHODROMANTIS...........................3.50$

OOTHECAS

OOTHECAS ADOLOMANTIS DIABOLICA..............................30.00$

OOTHECAS GIANT GREE MANTIS.......................................10.00$

OOTHECAS STICK MANTIS...............................................10.00$

OOTHECAS GIANTI FLOWER MANTIS.................................10.00$


----------



## Rick (Dec 3, 2005)

I moved this for you as it doesn't belong in the classifieds. Nobody can reply to your posts there.


----------



## Ian (Dec 3, 2005)

Tanzanians, beware.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## jandl2204 (Dec 3, 2005)

that looks like a price list from [email protected] &lt;don't bpther&gt;

do not bother if you value your money. The have no concept of animal welfare and will stick them in pots with no food or water, ultimatly you will recieve one or 2 live flower mantids and the ooths nothing else will survive.

Lee


----------



## Samzo (Dec 3, 2005)

Be very careful when importing outside europe + america. There are just too many scammers and also like Lee said they don't give a damn about the insect.


----------



## Chris Dickie (Dec 3, 2005)

> Tanzanians, beware.


This anoys me a bit, admittedly there are scamers, far too many of them, but everybody tars african exporters with the same brush, there are reliable exporters otherwise cwe would have very few african species, you've recieved stuff from Africa haven't you Ian? I'm not having a go, it just annoys me that people discourage others from importing so much, definately check on their reliability (references - phone or isp addy, not yahoo.co.uk as anybody can create an addy - or will they send for only postage price up front - wont loose as much - or even payment on delivery?



> do not bother if you value your money. The have no concept of animal welfare and will stick them in pots with no food or water, ultimatly you will recieve one or 2 live flower mantids and the ooths nothing else will survive.


Again this is pretty harsh, some people make their living from this so rely on repeat custom etc, therefore its not in their interest to have them all die in transit

also food and water, I don't pack food/water with mine, although admittedly that takes less time, however shipments from africa can arrive in 3 days so the mantids should be fine

step off my soap box now, please don't take it personally, I've seen people jump on the band wagon of sdlagging off to many africans, even when they've never dealt with them

P.S. this is a general post, I've never dealt with this person so I cannot say anything about them. One thing to watch out for which makes it extremely obvious as a fake is mantids from different continents(sp? lol) although I'm not sure about the locality of HETEROCHAETA sp the rest seem plausable


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 3, 2005)

So which african dealer is reliable? ANyone ever receive a good package from reliable Africa dealer that take good care of their mantis? Anyone willing to share this info? I think that is what Louie need to know here.


----------



## lullaby10 (Dec 3, 2005)

I agree with Yen. If some of you guys could tell Louie which African dealers are reliable, that would help out. Has anyone here done business with this dealer? If so, what exerience did you have?


----------



## ibanez_freak (Dec 3, 2005)

We should put up in the breeder feedback bad dealers and good ones. there fore we know which ones are trustworthy and they can keep making money. But of course may be some breeders want to keep their dealer to themselves? I don't blame them if they want to keep selling mantis.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Ian (Dec 3, 2005)

*bows down to chris*


----------



## Rob Byatt (Dec 3, 2005)

Hi there,

just a brief intro to who I am first.....

I've

been breeding mantids for ten years now - I do it not for money but to study and get new species into culture. I hope my advice will be useful to you....

Heterochaeta are a fantastic genus. Get these.

I would be interested to see what the giant flower mantids are, and also the giant green mantis ootheca may be interesting.

If you can get pictures I can try to ID them for you (I have alot of ID keys).

let me know what you get because I may want some.

If you want to call for advice, please do not hesitate .. 07917 611467.

Regards, Rob.


----------



## Christian (Dec 3, 2005)

Hi.

_Heterochaeta strachan_i does not occur in Tansania, but other species, as _H. orientalis_.

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/view/167.html

They are really nice. And huge. I second Rob, if you get some of these, please let me know. You should try to take ooths, not animals. There are usually a lot of losses.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Andrew (Dec 3, 2005)

Ive talked to the same guy before. The "giant flower mantids" are pseudocreobotra wahlbergii.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## francisco (Dec 3, 2005)

HEllo All,

I had H strachani and H orientalis before, they both came from a Tanzania shipment. I don't know if they are common to Tanzania but I got them.

One of them was an adult female, who laid and ooth a small one. It hatched like 30 nymphs. Out of all the mantids I had H strachani and H orientalis are my favoryte, and also the longest mantids I had.

I also love the pointy eyes on H orientalis.

Regards

FT


----------



## Christian (Dec 3, 2005)

Hi.

Sorry to insist on this point, but _Heterochaeta strachani_ does not occur in Tansania. Besides _H. orientali_s you had either _H. zavattarii_ or _H. reticulata_, but not _H. strachani_, at least not from Tansania. _H. strachani_ is a Westafrican species. Do you still breed them?

Regards,

Christian


----------



## francisco (Dec 4, 2005)

Hello CHristian,

Thanks for the info, very helpfull. I lost the culture a couple of years ago.

I trade with 2 more people here in the States but we could not keep them going.

What a shame.

thanks.

FT


----------

